# Star Wars vs. Star Trek



## dbzfreak2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Alright, now say which one you like better and say why. No flaming of course don't want a war between nerfherders and trekkies
                                      (Probably spell failed  )

But anyways. Me. I'm Star Wars all the way, mainly because it is literally out of this world. Hell, outta this galaxy. And the music just hooks me to it. John Williams knows how to get it done


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

Star Wars.

No need for any explaination...


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm a Star Wars fanboy too.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

Light Sabers, The Force, Darth Vadar, Yoda..


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2011)

I for one prefer Dr Who


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 28, 2011)

Both are overrated.


----------



## Levithian (Apr 28, 2011)

Star Trek without a doubt, never much cared for star wars. The original start trek was ok, but next generation was best of all in my opinion, the others series that followed were ok. I liked seven of nine and such. Except the last one: Star trek enterprise the series, it sucked.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 29, 2011)

Star Wars


----------



## Gowi (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, let's needlessly argue over two franchises who's core similarity is only their genre! FUNFUN!


----------



## The Potential (Apr 29, 2011)

Who's arguing? No one has started up yet...



> Both are overrated.


----------



## Hana (Apr 29, 2011)

I like both, but I prefer Star Trek overall. Star Trek: TNG was a show I grew up with and loved. As someone else mentioned, they aren't very similar. Well besides both being science fiction in space.

My favorite universe is still Mass Effect though....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2011)

Between the two?

Firefly.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

star wars for me i kinda fell asleep watching the old star trek. and star wars was great


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Fucking Star Trek of Course.
Star wars is for 5 year old audience, I stopped at the 1st film.
Luke sees his uncle and aunt killed displays no sad emotion and forgets them after 4 minutes. Same goes with the Obi one case. The plot is full of stupid plot holes, the way three people invande a fucking space base and rescue the princess is completely ridiculous. The dialogues are non existant as well.
Yes I get it that Lucas' ideas were innovative for 1977 and the force and Darth Vader were pretty cool, but if that film went out in 2010 its rating would be below 5 in IMDB.

And of course none of them can be compared with BSG.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 30, 2011)

Gaara's retardation amuses me, mostly because all his criticisms can be turned around on Star Trek tenfold. For the record, I prefer Star Wars but enjoy both, mostly because they offer different types of movies.

For example, Aunt Beru and Uncle Owen: Why does he need to mourn them for the whole movie? He mourns them briefly, but he focuses it in moving into his new life. Luke was a person looking for something greater, he found it, and he channels this event into committing to that new life. Doing more with it does nothing, as we barely know the characters. Contrast this with Kirk's son David dying in Star Trek 3: He mourns him for about as long (it's only a brief moment), and that's a character we actually knew! Hell, he's fine in the movie which literally comes _right_ after that (Star Trek 4), and this is his son, the new but powerful connection he just made; I mean, it's one of the things which helps him get over Spock's death. But we don't even get a hint of it until Star Trek 6 (Which is a brilliant, underrated film). Hell, do they even mourn the original Enterprise, the ship which saved them and carried them for so long? Fuck, how bad is that?

Star Trek films move at a more stately pace, and that can be both an advantage and a disadvantage. For example, when a writer *coughnicholasmeyercough* takes advantage of its Naval setting, it works wonderfully. But a lot of the time, it just comes off as boring and padded. For all the flaws of the Star Wars movies, I can at least say things are happening. Like Attack of the Clones, which is a collection of scenes only _loosely_ connected with a plot, at least moves and has events occurring. It's the worst prequel, but at least it's trying to move. Now look at TMP: bad, but also _insanely dull_. Slow doesn't mean it's more adult, or more deep, or trying to be something more: it just means it is slow. Wrath of Khan is far quicker, but builds thing well without boring me off my ass.

Which is probably my biggest problem with the new Star Trek movie: the franchise can't do fast action. Star Wars can and make it work: I'll put up the assault on the First Death Star with just about action scene out there. It's actually pretty long, but ridiculously tense and well-shot. I think it's absolutely comparable to the final showdown in Wrath of Khan, but for obviously different reasons: One is a cat-and-mouse battle between two foes, while the other is a chaotic, desperate assault which follows a character we know being thrust into a fantastic situation.

And before anyone brings up the hokeyness of Ewoks, Star Trek 4 was a movie about space beings destroying the planet because we didn't have whales. You can always tell an 80's/early 90's movie when you can feel the whale/dolphins obsession. They both have incredibly hokey things throughout them (And rip on Star Wars for dialogue, but there is plenty of poorly written dialogue in Star Trek. God, it spawned the phrase "Technobabble"...), but you love them beyond that because they speak to concepts beyond that.


----------



## Wan (Apr 30, 2011)

For movies?  Star Wars. Wrath of Khan holds up well compared to any Star Wars movie though, but the nadirs of Star Trek cinema are much worse than TPM or AotC.  For television?  Star Trek, although Star Wars doesn't have much to compare...maybe The Clone Wars?  EU games and books?  Star Wars.  Both have their share of brilliance and utter crap, but Star Wars has more sheer volume and a more formalized canon system.  As a universe in general?....I'll have to go Star Wars.  



Guy Gardner said:


> Star Trek 6 (Which is a brilliant, underrated film).
> 
> ...
> 
> For example, when a writer *coughnicholasmeyercough* takes advantage of its Naval setting, it works wonderfully.



_Yessssss_.  Nicholas Meyer was the best thing to ever happen to Star Trek.


----------



## Ash (Apr 30, 2011)

I love them both. They each have their flaws; Star Wars has Hayden Christiansen, Star Trek has all of Voyager and that stupid new movie that ruined the series. But I still enjoy watching them, and I'm proud to say I'm a fan of both series (excluding the stupid new movie).


----------



## Wan (Apr 30, 2011)

For all the flaws of the new movie, it wasn't as bad as the train wrecks that were Voyager and Enterprise.  In fact, I quite enjoyed it.  It brought back the sense of adventure from the original series along with *gasp* witty writing and likable characterization!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 30, 2011)

I think that the new movie has a good cast, but it needs a real story. When I watch it, it's it's very flashy, but it just lacks the depth of good Star Trek movie. Now it's not a bad movie at all; I'd probably call it mediocre or okay. But it comes off a lot as trying to hard. 

I think the best example was little Kirk jumping out of the car at the last second. I understand they are trying to establish him as some sort of action star, but it reeks of fanfic instead of "Okay, I can buy this guy as badass". When Han Solo shot Greedo, it wasn't forced or completely over-the-top, but it still established him as a badass. In fact, I think the "townie" scene with him and Uhura was actually much better at establishing him as a bit of a rebel. Same with young Spock; that scene was actually pretty good because it was believable and relatable.

Nero, too. I know I'm treading familiar ground, but Nero is just such a poor bootleg of Khan that it actually takes me out of the movie. It doesn't help that his ship completely breaks away from what I consider a Star Trek ship (It looks awful, and what sort of ship requires you to jump from platform to platform to get anywhere? Did the shipwright really enjoy Mario games?), but his motivations and even some of his actions are obvious copies of what Khan did. Abrams wants to get the same sort of character going, but he just doesn't know how to write it (And Eric Bana couldn't hope to pull it off).

I could go on with my problems with the movie, but I'm not going to. I'll see the next movie in hopes that this was just the "We need to get people back in the seats, so let's skimp on plot for flashy stuff" restart and the next movie will be a bit more character-driven. But I'm not particularly optimistic.


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2011)

im a guy who loves things long ago in a galaxy far far away


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 30, 2011)

Star Wars. Star Trek at the end of the day is just too dry for my tastes.


----------



## Glued (Apr 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]61AAwNDwU4U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RLEvqYLfupk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]DmXzamLDgFk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Xg32uovFV84[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]qIjOifRG-u8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]UBbWC7Z8J0Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]aHxqPg2CsJI[/YOUTUBE]

Star Trek, they can sing. Sly Snooty aint got shit on these.


----------



## Glued (Apr 30, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> And before anyone brings up the hokeyness of Ewoks, Star Trek 4 was a movie about space beings destroying the planet because we didn't have whales. You can always tell an 80's/early 90's movie when you can feel the whale/dolphins obsession. They both have incredibly hokey things throughout them (And rip on Star Wars for dialogue, but there is plenty of poorly written dialogue in Star Trek. God, it spawned the phrase "Technobabble"...), but you love them beyond that because they speak to concepts beyond that.



What is wrong with whales and dolphins?


----------



## blackbird (Apr 30, 2011)

Star Wars by a mile. Star Trek never really interested me (do they ever leave the ship?) but I was very impressed with the movie from a few years ago... which is more than I can say about Star Wars.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2011)

Both.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Gaara's retardation amuses me, mostly because all his criticisms can be turned around on Star Trek tenfold. For the record, I prefer Star Wars but enjoy both, mostly because they offer different types of movies.
> 
> For example, Aunt Beru and Uncle Owen: Why does he need to mourn them for the whole movie? He mourns them briefly, but he focuses it in moving into his new life. Luke was a person looking for something greater, he found it, and he channels this event into committing to that new life. Doing more with it does nothing, as we barely know the characters. Contrast this with Kirk's son David dying in Star Trek 3: He mourns him for about as long (it's only a brief moment), and that's a character we actually knew! Hell, he's fine in the movie which literally comes _right_ after that (Star Trek 4), and this is his son, the new but powerful connection he just made; I mean, it's one of the things which helps him get over Spock's death. But we don't even get a hint of it until Star Trek 6 (Which is a brilliant, underrated film). Hell, do they even mourn the original Enterprise, the ship which saved them and carried them for so long? Fuck, how bad is that?
> 
> ...


The new star trek cant be touched by star wars.
And of course 
Spock > All star wars characters


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2011)

Star Wars is infinitely better.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 30, 2011)

Edit: Nevermind. Not gonna feed the retarded troll.

Ben: Dolphins and Whales suck, but I will concede that Star Trek definitely has better singing. All hail DS9 and Vic!


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 30, 2011)

Star Wars.


----------



## dbzfreak2 (Apr 30, 2011)

So far I can tell it SEEMS to me that more people like Star Wars (From what i can infer). 

Adding to the plan now: From which of the two has the better music? 


annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd 

go


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 30, 2011)

Never much cared for the Star Trek show. I've seen the movie that came out a couple of years ago,and it was great IMO. Never really liked Star Wars. So I'll go with Star Trek on this one.


----------



## Glued (Apr 30, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Edit: Nevermind. Not gonna feed the retarded troll.
> 
> Ben: Dolphins and Whales suck, but I will concede that Star Trek definitely has better singing. All hail DS9 and Vic!



Lobo, Namor, Moby Licks, Blubber and Aquaman disagree


*Spoiler*: __ 



















Narwhals are unimaginably awesome
[YOUTUBE]ykwqXuMPsoc[/YOUTUBE]

Star Trek has whales, therefore it is awesome.


----------



## Hana (Apr 30, 2011)

dbzfreak2 said:


> So far I can tell it SEEMS to me that more people like Star Wars (From what i can infer).
> 
> Adding to the plan now: From which of the two has the better music?
> 
> ...



That isn't even fair. Star Wars has John Williams. It has some of the most recognizable music ever. Now I still love the score for Wrath of Khan, First Contact, and the new Star Trek film though. Dat opening for First Contact is still one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 30, 2011)

I like both. 

I grew up as a devoted SW fanboy, and while the prequels are utterly silly we thankfully have the original movies to fall back on. As for Trek, I usually enjoy TNG and DS9. _Voyager_ was a bit more dubious, but even that series had a few gems here and there. The latest Trek movie was a mixed bag for me -- I thought Nero was awful, and there were a few other iffy elements, but I liked the dynamic between Kirk and Spock.


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2011)

You bastard, i made this thread except on the fanboys in the Joke Battledome


----------



## Time Expired (May 3, 2011)

Star Wars.  I liked a lot of the universe Lucas created, but I feel that he should've limited himself to the creative side (graphics, sets, technological representations, special effects) of the venture and deferred the direction and production to others.  And I think the films should've been for a more mature audience.  Not necessarily geared towards an adult audience with those trappings per se, but they shouldn't have worked so hard on catering to the younger segment of the audience.  I think the films suffered as a result.

I hope (but seriously doubt) that the Star Wars films are remade someday.  Remove all the crud (Ewoks, Binks, stupid-ass droid dialogue, etc.), and push the story forward with a harder edge (characters with depth, real tension and conflict politically/militarily) with some good, sophisticated story/script writers.


----------



## Wan (May 3, 2011)

If the Star Wars movies were remade, they probably wouldn't turn out like you hope.  George Lucas would still be in charge, and he would likely inject _more_ crap into them than there was originally.


----------



## Aeon (May 3, 2011)

I personally enjoy both and I can't really say I prefer one over the other. I grew up watching TNG and DS9 and I know I instantly loved the original Star Wars movies.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 3, 2011)

I like both about equally but then again, they're 2 very different franchise.

Star Wars is all about magic powers and the conflict between good and evil, it's also usually in the form of movies (require short attention span).

Star Trek is about technology, exploration and the life aboard a starship. It comes in the form of tv series that take months to watch.

They both also come into books but most people will only have watched it on screen.

Star Wars is fun and all, it makes very awesome RPG games and movies, but I think on the long run Star Trek could outlast it if only by content and story telling, it takes more talent to keep a franchise going for decades on a weekly basis than it does just releasing movies/games every 3-4 years.

But like I said earlier, why choose, they're both very different from each other and both great at what they set out to accomplish.


----------



## Jena (May 3, 2011)

We're really doing this?

Star Wars. Star Trek, IMO, is harder to "get into" because there's just so much of it. There are only 6 3 Star Wars movies, as opposed to the entire Star Trek show and subsequent 7 or so movies.

I also like the core story of Star Wars better. I'm a fan of the "rogue who has to overthrow the corrupt leader" thing. 

Oh, and Star Trek scared the shit out of me as a kid. So I can't even watch a normal episode without getting creeped out.


----------



## Spigy (May 4, 2011)

They are not the same. You can compare Trek to things like BG or Stargate.

Star Wars is on a different level. It's a whole universe.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (May 4, 2011)

*Star Wars Rules!*


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2011)

Spigy said:


> They are not the same. You can compare Trek to things like BG or Stargate.
> 
> Star Wars is on a different level. It's a whole universe.


Amusing. 

Please explain to me how Star Wars is on different level?

Because as bad as Enterprise and Voyager were, they don't hold a candle to the sheer horror known as the Clone Wars, which literally makes a hash of the entire EU continuity.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Amusing.
> 
> Please explain to me how Star Wars is on different level?
> 
> Because as bad as Enterprise and Voyager were, they don't hold a candle to the sheer horror known as the Clone Wars, which literally makes a hash of the entire EU continuity.



Better video games, novels and comics I would assume is what he meant.


----------



## Taleran (May 4, 2011)

Only correct answer.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 4, 2011)

Eh, different strokes for different folks.

One is more fantasy, the other more contemplative(if sometimes heavy handed). To be fair, they both have highlights...and complete shit attached to them.


----------



## dbzfreak2 (May 4, 2011)

You do have a good point there Vono, I agree with that completely


----------



## Jena (May 4, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Only correct answer.



Movie was meh.
Theme was kickass.




Vonocourt said:


> Eh, different strokes for different folks.
> 
> One is more fantasy, the other more contemplative(if sometimes heavy handed). To be fair, they both have highlights...and complete shit attached to them.


I completely agree. And that's probably why I like Star Wars better: I'm a big fan of the fantasy genre.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 5, 2011)

Star Wars > ALL


----------

